# General Business Category > Accounting Forum >  Accounting & Tax Engagement Letters

## Jddt

Hi Everyone

Anyone know where I could get some standard engagement letters ???

Just for accounting and tax services no audits please.

Thanks

----------


## Elijah

Hi I can send you one. Just dont know how to do it on this website.

Regards
Elijah

----------


## Jddt

Thanks a mil - Just send me a PM will provide you with a email address.

----------


## Jddt

Thanks  I have received them greatly appreciated.

Let me know if you need anything!!!

----------


## francismuleso

May you please send the standard engagement letters for accounting and tax services (no audits) to me as well

----------


## dellatjie

Hi Jddt,

May I ask that you forward these letters to me too?

----------


## Simbonile

Hi Elijah

could you please send me the standard Engagement Letter as well.  yondelaconsulting@gmail.com

Thank you,

----------


## Loni

Hi everyone, 
I am also looking for similar engagement letters. Please assist.

Regards.

----------


## monique.delange

Hi Elijah

Would it be possible to send copies of the engagement letters to me as well please?

Thanking you,
Monique

----------


## lstrauss

Hi Elijah,

I note this thread was posted 2 years ago.
Would you perhaps have a an updated standard engagement letter you could send me for accounting and tax services?

Thanks

----------


## pilatumoya

> Hi Jddt,
> 
> May I ask that you forward these letters to me too?


 ie Engagement letters.
My email : 31157262@mylife.unisa.ac.za

----------


## Naomi21

Hi
I've seen this thread going back 2yrs, it will be greatly appreciated if some one could send a copy , for accounting & tax as well

TIA
Naomi

----------


## MTSCFin

what type of engagement letter are you looking for?

----------


## Naomi21

Hi, Accounting & Tax please
nfbrookes@gmail.com

----------


## yonds

Hi, Accounting & Tax please :Embarrassment: 
yondela@myatazatps.co.za

----------


## Naomi21

Hi a standard engagement, pls

----------


## Dewald

Hi

I am new to the group and would like to introduce myself.

I am busy setting up my own company.

It will be greatly appreciated if someone could send me an example of engagement letter for accounting & tax.
my email - dewald.coetzer4@gmail.com

Thank you in advance

----------


## amoresmith

Hi Elijah

Can you please send me the engagement letter too?

Thank you

Amore Smith

----------


## amoresmith

My e-mail address asmithandcoinc@gmail.com

----------


## morrisedwards

Hii everyone,

Could you please send one copy of standard Engagement Letter to me as well? I really need it.

Thanks

----------


## 123Darrol

Hi All,

I moved to Jhb to take up a new position. I have not managed to find a house to rent. for the last 6 months I am living in a B & B. Can i claim this expense on my tax return?
Thanks

----------


## ruan01

Please send me standard engagement letters for accounting and tax services.

ruanvv@yahoo.com

----------


## Andromeda

lol!!!

----------


## Andromeda

> Hi All,
> 
> I moved to Jhb to take up a new position. I have not managed to find a house to rent. for the last 6 months I am living in a B & B. Can i claim this expense on my tax return?
> Thanks


No you can't.

----------


## motsholane

Hi all, seeing that this thread has been up and down for a while I wanted to know whether I could possibly also request the engagement letter templates for non audit services. Happy to pm my email address. :-)

----------


## Donne

Hi! Could someone also please send me the standard engagement letters for accounting and tax services. Thanks!

----------


## TanyaVW

Good Morning
Please send me standard engagement letters for accounting and tax services?
tanyasocha@gmail.com
Thanks!

----------


## Simbonile

Hi guys

Please find below the link to Standard Engagement Letter.  I customise it accordingly.  

link: 
https://saiba.org.za/downloads/illus...-letter-AO.pdf

----------

Dave A (27-Apr-18)

----------


## sandilotz

Hi, I would be most grateful if someone could please let me have updated standard engagement letters for accounting and tax services? 
My e-mail address is 
cslotz@telkomsa.net

Thanks

----------


## Lulav

Hi please could you send me the tax and accounting engagement letter template

ryan@phoenix.co.za

Thanks

----------

